# Sacchi:"Milan strada complicata. Gattuso grandissimo lavoro".



## admin (23 Aprile 2019)

*Sacchi:"Milan strada complicata. Gattuso grandissimo lavoro".*

Sacchi, intervistato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 23 aprile 2019, sul Milan e sulla corsa alla prossima Champions:"Lo sapete tutti che quando vedo quei colori il mio cuore batte più forte. Mi piacerebbe che il Milan si qualificasse per la Champions, la storia dice che quello è il suo posto. Però la strada è complicata. Gattuso sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro, deve avere la forza di mantenere alta l’attenzione e la concentrazione di tutto il gruppo. C'è anche la Coppa Italia, bisogna valutare le condizioni fisiche di tutti e scegliere in base a chi sta meglio. Di fatto, in pochi giorni, il Milan si gioca il futuro: domani affronta la partita contro la Lazio e poi in campionato a Torino contro i granata, sfida difficilissima. L'Inter è un bel pezzo avanti rispetto alle altre. Ha cinque punti di vantaggio e le recenti turbolenze si sono sistemate. Cosa farà al differenza da qui alla fine nella corsa alla Champions? Il gioco e le energie".


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2019)

e basta con questi complimenti a Gattuso... non se ne può più. Con una sconfitta da 4° potremmo passare a 8°, ovvero fuori da champions e EL... in quel caso si continuerà con i complimenti, oppure finalmente si aprirà gli occhi su una stagione negativa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

incredibile questo che si spippetta sempre col gioco e critica TUTTI fa i complimenti al peggiore.

ennesima dimostrazione che c'è sotto qualcosa. sacchi i complimenti li fa a malapena a guardiola


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

E niente, anche Sacchi si accoda a Gasperini e addetti ai lavori...
Complotto massonico a favore di Gattuso.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sacchi, intervistato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 23 aprile 2019, sul Milan e sulla corsa alla prossima Champions:"Lo sapete tutti che quando vedo quei colori il mio cuore batte più forte. Mi piacerebbe che il Milan si qualificasse per la Champions, la storia dice che quello è il suo posto. Però la strada è complicata. Gattuso sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro, deve avere la forza di mantenere alta l’attenzione e la concentrazione di tutto il gruppo. C'è anche la Coppa Italia, bisogna valutare le condizioni fisiche di tutti e scegliere in base a chi sta meglio. Di fatto, in pochi giorni, il Milan si gioca il futuro: domani affronta la partita contro la Lazio e poi in campionato a Torino contro i granata, sfida difficilissima. L'Inter è un bel pezzo avanti rispetto alle altre. Ha cinque punti di vantaggio e le recenti turbolenze si sono sistemate. Cosa farà al differenza da qui alla fine nella corsa alla Champions? Il gioco e le energie".



.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sacchi, intervistato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 23 aprile 2019, sul Milan e sulla corsa alla prossima Champions:"Lo sapete tutti che quando vedo quei colori il mio cuore batte più forte. Mi piacerebbe che il Milan si qualificasse per la Champions, la storia dice che quello è il suo posto. Però la strada è complicata. Gattuso sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro, deve avere la forza di mantenere alta l’attenzione e la concentrazione di tutto il gruppo. C'è anche la Coppa Italia, bisogna valutare le condizioni fisiche di tutti e scegliere in base a chi sta meglio. Di fatto, in pochi giorni, il Milan si gioca il futuro: domani affronta la partita contro la Lazio e poi in campionato a Torino contro i granata, sfida difficilissima. L'Inter è un bel pezzo avanti rispetto alle altre. Ha cinque punti di vantaggio e le recenti turbolenze si sono sistemate. Cosa farà al differenza da qui alla fine nella corsa alla Champions? Il gioco e le energie".



..


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile questo che si spippetta sempre col gioco e critica TUTTI fa i complimenti al peggiore.
> 
> ennesima dimostrazione che c'è sotto qualcosa. sacchi i complimenti li fa a malapena a guardiola



ecco, l'hai citato. Ora manca solo Guardiola che si complimenta con Gattuso e poi ci sono tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile questo che si spippetta sempre col gioco e critica TUTTI fa i complimenti al peggiore.
> 
> ennesima dimostrazione che c'è sotto qualcosa. sacchi i complimenti li fa a malapena a guardiola



Leggendo tutti sti complimenti e guardando come stiamo messi mi viene da pensare che secondo tutti allora abbiamo una rosa di melma..abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta e 3 in più del Torino...ma i "miracoli" li sta facendo Gattuso...

Mi viene da ridere onestamente


----------



## ispanicojon7 (23 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sacchi, intervistato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 23 aprile 2019, sul Milan e sulla corsa alla prossima Champions:"Lo sapete tutti che quando vedo quei colori il mio cuore batte più forte. Mi piacerebbe che il Milan si qualificasse per la Champions, la storia dice che quello è il suo posto. Però la strada è complicata. *Gattuso sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro*, deve avere la forza di mantenere alta l’attenzione e la concentrazione di tutto il gruppo. C'è anche la Coppa Italia, bisogna valutare le condizioni fisiche di tutti e scegliere in base a chi sta meglio. Di fatto, in pochi giorni, il Milan si gioca il futuro: domani affronta la partita contro la Lazio e poi in campionato a Torino contro i granata, sfida difficilissima. L'Inter è un bel pezzo avanti rispetto alle altre. Ha cinque punti di vantaggio e le recenti turbolenze si sono sistemate. Cosa farà al differenza da qui alla fine nella corsa alla Champions? Il gioco e le energie".



Oggettivamente parlando ma quale razza di grandissimo lavoro sta facendo gattuso? 
Da quando gattuso siede in panchina (oltre 500 giorni ) il milan non ha avuto nessuna evoluzione , quindi i complimenti sarebbero per il "4 posto " ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutti sti complimenti e guardando come stiamo messi mi viene da pensare che secondo tutti allora abbiamo una rosa di melma..abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta e 3 in più del Torino...ma i "miracoli" li sta facendo Gattuso...
> 
> Mi viene da ridere onestamente



quello che fa più specie è che sacchi ha parlato sempre di gioco, mai di punti.
quindi per lui il milan gioca bene.

ricordiamo le liti con allegri e facciamo 2+2.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

Inconcepibile. C'è qualcosa sotto, se lui sta facendo un ottimo lavoro a Gasperini,Mazzarri e Mihajlovic c'è da intitolargli lo stadio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che fa più specie è che sacchi ha parlato sempre di gioco, mai di punti.
> quindi per lui il milan gioca bene.
> 
> ricordiamo le liti con allegri e facciamo 2+2.



Si ma infatti è malafede bella e buona..l'ho detto mille volte che non ho nulla contro Rino ma sto Milan fa schifo, è inguardabile e senza palle..

Probabilmente Gattuso è davvero una bella persona e quindi nessuno che lo conosce lo vuole criticare, ma così facendo fanno peggio..lo trattano da "stupido"

Non so voi, a me pare come quando a scuole agli alunni "meno dotati" gli facevano i complimenti anche se prendevano 6..mentre a quelli bravi li rimproveravano pure se prendevano 8...non so se ho reso l'idea..


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti è malafede bella e buona..l'ho detto mille volte che non ho nulla contro Rino ma sto Milan fa schifo, è inguardabile e senza palle..
> 
> Probabilmente Gattuso è davvero una bella persona e quindi nessuno che lo conosce lo vuole criticare, ma così facendo fanno peggio..lo trattano da "stupido"
> 
> Non so voi, a me pare come quando a scuole agli alunni "meno dotati" gli facevano i complimenti anche se prendevano 6..mentre a quelli bravi li rimproveravano pure se prendevano 8...non so se ho reso l'idea..



reso alla grande.

come in tutti gli ambiti del sociale ai giorni nostri. io amo i gay, io amo i neri, io amo rino... continuare a ripertere lo stesso concetto per paura che qualcuno inizi a pensare nella direzione meno consona


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutti sti complimenti e guardando come stiamo messi mi viene da pensare che secondo tutti allora abbiamo una rosa di melma..abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta e 3 in più del Torino...ma i "miracoli" li sta facendo Gattuso...
> 
> Mi viene da ridere onestamente



Esatto, 
io inizio a pensare che sia davvero questo il motivo.
I professionisti pensano che la rosa del Milan sia pietosa, e mi sa che hanno ragione..

Qui neanche Guardiola farebbe un bel calcio.

Su consiglio di un amico sono andato a rivedere il Pisa di Gattuso, 
perché sosteneva che quella squadra era molto diversa dal Milan, per come stava in campo.

Praticamente correvano tutti, come fosse l'Atalanta... andate a vedervi Foggia-Pisa è in quanti seguivano l'azione...

voglio dire,
Gattuso ha i suoi demeriti, 
ma la rosa è imbarazzante, alla faccia di chi ci vede al pari del Napoli!!!!!!

Assurdo


Bisogna cambiare tanto


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile questo che si spippetta sempre col gioco e critica TUTTI fa i complimenti al peggiore.
> 
> ennesima dimostrazione che c'è sotto qualcosa. sacchi i complimenti li fa a malapena a guardiola



Il discorso è semplice e vedo di farti un esempio per capirlo: 

*- Ti dico di fare il cenone di capodanno per 10 persone.
- Ti lascio sul tavolo per farlo 2 patate, 2 mele e un panino.
- Arriva capodanno, ci sediamo a tavola e troviamo una mini cena per tutti che fa schifo, non basta è insipida ma almeno ci fa mangiare tutti. 
- Ti faccio i complimenti perchè non sei uno Chef, fai schifo a far da mangiare e hai sbagliato ogni cosa possibile sul come si prepara una cena ma visto gli ingredienti che ti avevo lasciato sei stato bravo. *

Chiaro ora il discorso, Gattuso è infinitamente SCARSO come allenatore e non ne indovina una neanche per sbaglio ma tutti gli fanno i complimenti perchè la rosa è RIDICOLA e arrivasse in finale di Coppa + quarto posto ( al netto che sarà allontanato sicuramente ) avrà fatto un miracolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Esatto,
> io inizio a pensare che sia davvero questo il motivo.
> I professionisti pensano che la rosa del Milan sia pietosa, e mi sa che hanno ragione..
> 
> ...



si ma abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta..non del Napoli..a bergamo chi avrebbero??


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> si ma abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta..non del Napoli..a bergamo chi avrebbero??



Forse dobbiamo accettare che i giocatori dell'Atalanta sono più forti dei nostri...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice e vedo di farti un esempio per capirlo:
> 
> *- Ti dico di fare il cenone di capodanno per 10 persone.
> - Ti lascio sul tavolo per farlo 2 patate, 2 mele e un panino.
> ...



Scusate ma davvero riteniamo:
Donnarumma
Conti/Calabria
Romagnoli
RR
Kessie
Bakayoko
Paquetà
Piatek

Gente SCARSA?..

Ora..ma l'altalanta chi ha?
Il torino ha 3 punti meno di noi, chi ha?

Non dico che siamo forti, infatti siamo a -31 da quelli eliminati dai vice campioni della eredivisie e a -11 dal peggior napoli degli ultimi 5 anni, ma nemmeno da stare lì con le provinciali..


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice e vedo di farti un esempio per capirlo:
> 
> *- Ti dico di fare il cenone di capodanno per 10 persone.
> - Ti lascio sul tavolo per farlo 2 patate, 2 mele e un panino.
> ...



media punti peggiore di montella con giocatori migliori.
montella era deriso da tutti.

gasperini e mazzarri hanno le aragoste? va be... no mi dispiace non sono d'accordo

ci stiamo nascondendo dietro ad un dito, ma sono opinioni. 
hai mai visto un milan peggiore di questo? neanche negli anni di taiwo o reiziger


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Forse dobbiamo accettare che i giocatori dell'Atalanta sono più forti dei nostri...



solo perchè non vogliamo accettare che gattuso è una capra? quindi diamo addosso ai giocatori. rosa peggiore dell'atalanta..
preferisco rimanere obiettivo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice e vedo di farti un esempio per capirlo:
> 
> *- Ti dico di fare il cenone di capodanno per 10 persone.
> - Ti lascio sul tavolo per farlo 2 patate, 2 mele e un panino.
> ...



E' più semplice di cosi: Sacchi è amico di Gattuso, ed Arrigo non vuole giocarsi la loro amicizia dicendo che fa pena come allenatore. Allora come fanno tutti gli altri (Gasperini etc) lo trolla dicendo che fa un gran lavoro, ma quello che pensa veramente non lo va di certo a dire agli sciacalli giornalisti del cavolo.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Aprile 2019)

Ancora con la rosa? Se non è Ronaldo è melma, si si si

Vorrei vedere il Milan con la rosa della Lazio dove sarebbe e se bisognerebbe fare i complimenti a Gattuso


L'errore che fate è di confrontare la rosa del Milan con quella del City o del Barcellona oppure in Italia con Juventus e Napoli, anche quella della Roma e poco superiore se non fosse costruita male, con l'Inter siamo lì, le altre sono inferiori, Gattuso non ci sta mettendo nulla se non il fortino con dieci uomini nell'area piccola e un tiro a partita, bisognerebbe ad agosto e gennaio prendere undici titolari a rotazione perchè ha il dono nel giro di un mese di rovinare i giocatori e andrebbero sostituiti


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo perchè non vogliamo accettare che gattuso è una capra? quindi diamo addosso ai giocatori. rosa peggiore dell'atalanta..
> preferisco rimanere obiettivo



Chi ha detto questo?
non è una coperta corta, qui la coperta non c'è proprio.

Gattuso è scarso, la rosa è scarsa, fine.

Non metti Guardiola e arrivi secondo..scordatevelo


Gli esterni dell'Atalanta sono anni luce più forti dei nostri, anni luce...
il fantasista dell'Atalanta è anni luce più forte e concreto del nostro (l'abbiamo?)

La punta dell'Atalanta ha fatto tanto quanto Piatek.

Ilicic fa quello che vuole...
in mezzo al campo Freuler e De Roon sono molto meglio di Kessie...

ma dove vogliamo andare ?


In compenso i nostri ridono sempre, 
mai che uno esce incazzato dal rettangolo di gioco...
bravi a dire "11 finali, 10 finali, 9 finali"
ma per piacere.

Romagnoli capitano è tutto dire, tutto.
Perché senza girarci intorno, non è degno neanche lui di quella fascia, nessuno lo è in questa rosa..nessuno.


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ancora con la rosa? Se non è Ronaldo è melma, si si si
> 
> Vorrei vedere il Milan con la rosa della Lazio dove sarebbe e se bisognerebbe fare i complimenti a Gattuso
> 
> ...



Quali sono i giocatori forti della rosa del Milan ?
Facciamo prima a fare così...


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2019)

Per me la verità è che gli allenatori di Atalanta e Torino stanno facendo un lavoro eccellente e stanno tirando fuori il massimo dai giocatori e dalla loro squadra.
Milan, Roma e Lazio invece stanno facendo un mezzo disastro e hanno sprecato mille occasioni. 
Per questo mi rammarico, quest'anno se avessimo fatto il nostro (come si deve) saremmo andati in CL senza problemi. Invece abbiamo perso punti a destra e a manca, abbiamo perso i due derby e ci troviamo a lottare per il quarto posto, ma potremmo anche arrivare settimi/ottavi.
Di complimenti al mister ad oggi non vedo come farli (visto anche come siamo usciti dall'EL), se poi arriveremo in Champions e vinceremo la coppa Italia sarò il primo a farli per i risultati ottenuti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2019)

Io non farei un discorso sui singoli che tecnicamente presi a uno a uno 
c'è chi sta davanti a tutti easy contro le provinciali e quelli che sono di pari livello.. 
(ahimè esistono anche chi sta sotto) 

Io farei + questo discorso.. le provinciali con il loro budget almeno hanno avuto la decenza di:
-scegliere un tipo di gioco (a)
- scegliere un modulo base (b)
- avere dei giocatori adatti (a+b)
- credere in un allenatore per far rendere il progetto calcistico che si ha in testa 

Bhe su questo punto di vista quasi tutta la serie A c'è superiore 
e quelli stanno sotto.. lo sono solo perché hanno sbagliato la scelta del cambio categoria e rivoluzione 
come il Frosinone che si è tenuta quasi tutti giocatori non adatti oppure il Chievo 
che ha sbagliato completamente il cambio generazionale e investito poco sul mercato.

Per resto tutte hanno fatto le cose x bene..


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutti sti complimenti e guardando come stiamo messi mi viene da pensare che secondo tutti allora abbiamo una rosa di melma..abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta e 3 in più del Torino...ma i "miracoli" li sta facendo Gattuso...
> 
> Mi viene da ridere onestamente




Gattuso è per me l'allenatore sbagliato al posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato. 
Ritengo anch'io che abbia diverse attenuanti. Lui non era responsabile degli acquisti fatti da Galliani prima e Mirabelli e Fassone poi, e non è semplicissimo lavorare sapendo che parte della società non vede l'ora di mandarti via (ogni riferimento a Leonardo è puramente voluto).

Detto questo, il fatto di giocare sempre col 4-3-3, di insistere con Calhanoglu, di far partire l'azione da Donnarumma...Son tutte cose che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la mediocrità della rosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto questo?
> non è una coperta corta, qui la coperta non c'è proprio.
> 
> Gattuso è scarso, la rosa è scarsa, fine.
> ...



tutte le volte che si parla di gattuso esce la scusa della rosa scarsa.
questo è difendere a prescindere, perchè è una scusa ridicola

mi ricorda quella che "la juve nel 2006 non rubava perchè in finale di coppa del mondo c'erano 10 juventini"
ok e allora?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gattuso è per me l'allenatore sbagliato* al posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato*.
> Ritengo anch'io che abbia diverse attenuanti. Lui non era responsabile degli acquisti fatti da Galliani prima e Mirabelli e Fassone poi, e non è semplicissimo lavorare sapendo che parte della società non vede l'ora di mandarti via (ogni riferimento a Leonardo è puramente voluto).
> 
> Detto questo, il fatto di giocare sempre col 4-3-3, di insistere con Calhanoglu, di far partire l'azione da Donnarumma...Son tutte cose che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la mediocrità della rosa.



penso invece che per lui questo sia il momento migliore e il posto migliore, le sue esperienze precedenti e, vedrai, quelle future, lo confermeranno. è da eccellenza, non di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gattuso è per me l'allenatore sbagliato al posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato.
> Ritengo anch'io che abbia diverse attenuanti. Lui non era responsabile degli acquisti fatti da Galliani prima e Mirabelli e Fassone poi, e non è semplicissimo lavorare sapendo che parte della società non vede l'ora di mandarti via (ogni riferimento a Leonardo è puramente voluto).
> 
> Detto questo, il fatto di giocare sempre col 4-3-3, di insistere con Calhanoglu, di far partire l'azione da Donnarumma...Son tutte cose che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la mediocrità della rosa.



Infatti..parliamo di lacune tattiche e di mancanza di idee di gioco..io non vedo sbagliare i passaggi o le conclusioni..io non vedo movimenti e non vedo che si arrivi al tiro..in area mediamente siamo in 1 contro 4...questa non è tecnica dei singoli..

Come fece notare bene qualcuno, Suso con Gasperini giocava in ben altro modo...e lo dico io che lo spagnolo lo venderei domani


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto questo?
> non è una coperta corta, qui la coperta non c'è proprio.
> 
> Gattuso è scarso, la rosa è scarsa, fine.
> ...



Kessie l'abbiamo preso da loro a suon di milioni perché pareva un fenomeno...facciamocele due domande se oggi sembra un babbeo...


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutti sti complimenti e guardando come stiamo messi mi viene da pensare che secondo tutti allora abbiamo una rosa di melma..abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'atalanta e 3 in più del Torino...ma i "miracoli" li sta facendo Gattuso...
> 
> Mi viene da ridere onestamente


Il primo Milan di Ancelotti arrivò quarto a +1 dal Chievo e a + 3 dal Bologna e ai tempi il divario tecnico tra noi e loro era nettamente più ampio(avevamo l'intelaiatura della rosa che poi ci fece togliere _qualche piccola soddisfazione_ negli anni successivi: Maldini, Kaladze, Costacurta, Gattuso, Rui Costa, Pirlo, Serginho, Inzaghi, Sheva).
Quindi il discorso "abbiamo gli stessi punti di questi, abbiamo tre punti in più di quelli" non ha molto senso.

Per quanto riguarda le parole di Sacchi, negli ultimi anni non sono quasi mai d'accordo con lui e questa volta non fa eccezione. Del lavoro di Gattuso, a mio parere, si può salvare solo la provvisoria posizione in classifica. 
Per il resto i numeri parlano chiaro. L'attacco è quello che è, in difesa chiuderemo come quinta/settima difesa come negli ultimi anni. Per quanto riguarda i punti, a inizio stagione dicevo che questa squadra vale tra i 63/65 punti(e speravo che Higuain potesse portare gli altri punti per consentirci di arrivare quarti) e più o meno quelli saranno i punti che faremo, MA io, a parte un paio di partite, non ricordo un singolo punto per il quale non abbiamo dovuto soffrire le pene dell'inferno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> media punti peggiore di montella con giocatori migliori.
> montella era deriso da tutti.
> 
> gasperini e mazzarri hanno le aragoste? va be... no mi dispiace non sono d'accordo
> ...



rimanendo in tema culinario, se prendi un pezzo di tonno rosso pregiato e lo dai ad un pizzaiolo sicuramente non avrai il sushi piu buono del mondo, il tonno pregiato lo devi dare al sushi chef, al pizzaiolo gli devi dare gli ingredienti per fare la pizza. Dire gasperini e mazzarri non hanno le aragoste è sbagliato, non avranno top player ma hanno giocatori adatti alla loro filosofia calcistica, e infatti dai a gasperini una squadra non adatta al suo credo calcistico e ti ritrovi col fallimento interista. Gasperini arrivo a bergamo nell'estate in cui arrivo paloschi, paloschi nonostante fu pagato 10 mil fu mandato via perche non adatto al gioco del gasp.
A gattuso non gli devi prendere gli higuain, i paqueta ma gli devi prendere i perisic, i salah, i chiesa ecc Visto che leo e rino hanno filosofie calcistiche diverse è giusto che le strade si dividano. Pero al prossimo allenatore va allestita la squadra secondo il suo credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le volte che si parla di gattuso esce la scusa della rosa scarsa.
> questo è difendere a prescindere, perchè è una scusa ridicola
> 
> mi ricorda quella che "la juve nel 2006 non rubava perchè in finale di coppa del mondo c'erano 10 juventini"
> ok e allora?



Va che io non lo voglio di certo difendere, voglio solo dargli l’attenuante che La Rosa è quella che è.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le volte che si parla di gattuso esce la scusa della rosa scarsa.
> questo è difendere a prescindere, perchè è una scusa ridicola
> 
> mi ricorda quella che "la juve nel 2006 non rubava perchè in finale di coppa del mondo c'erano 10 juventini"
> ok e allora?



Ti dico una cosa, Gattuso ha un enorme merito, quello di aver creato una squadra.
Per tornare al top si devono seguire degli step, il primo è portare tutti a remare dalla stessa parte, e lo fa il fattore umano. Gattuso ha di certo contribuito sotto questo aspetto. È chiaro che manca da altri punti di vista, fatta la squadra ora serve un regista più capace. 

Il problema principale è quindi capire quando si poteva passare da Rino al "prossimo". Il momento giusto, credo si possa dire con tranquillità, era in estate. Il Milan è unito già dal girone di ritorno dello scorso anno, c'è poco da fare e da dire, la differenza con il periodo dell'aereoplanino è evidente.

Ma... quando Mirabelli ti rinnova il contratto poco prima di fine campionato, tu (Leonardo) arrivi che sei a 20 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato, con una società nuova, con problemi di bilancio, una rosa terribilmente lacunosa.. cosa fai? Ti metti a giocare al toto allenatore o cerchi di completare la squadra e lasciare delle certezze?

Rino andrà via a fine anno, c'è stato il tempo di una programmazione ora. Leonardo sta dimostrando di essere un dirigente vero, ma dal mio punto di vista non serviva, ha il mio pieno supporto.


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le volte che si parla di gattuso esce la scusa della rosa scarsa.
> questo è difendere a prescindere, perchè è una scusa ridicola
> 
> mi ricorda quella che "la juve nel 2006 non rubava perchè in finale di coppa del mondo c'erano 10 juventini"
> ok e allora?




Scusa di che?? 
Va che ho scritto in maniera chiara...
Francamente non mi interessa cosa pensano gli altri, o chi si schiera pro o contro Gattuso.
Il mio punto di vista è che il complesso è scarso, mister e rosa.

C'è chi pensa che con un altro mister arriveremmo in champions tranquilli, 
io no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il primo Milan di Ancelotti arrivò quarto a +1 dal Chievo e a + 3 dal Bologna e ai tempi il divario tecnico tra noi e loro era nettamente più ampio(avevamo l'intelaiatura della rosa che poi ci fece togliere _qualche piccola soddisfazione_ negli anni successivi: Maldini, Kaladze, Costacurta, Gattuso, Rui Costa, Pirlo, Serginho, Inzaghi, Sheva).
> Quindi il discorso "abbiamo gli stessi punti di questi, abbiamo tre punti in più di quelli" non ha molto senso.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le parole di Sacchi, negli ultimi anni non sono quasi mai d'accordo con lui e questa volta non fa eccezione. Del lavoro di Gattuso, a mio parere, si può salvare solo la provvisoria posizione in classifica.
> Per il resto i numeri parlano chiaro. L'attacco è quello che è, in difesa chiuderemo come quinta/settima difesa come negli ultimi anni. Per quanto riguarda i punti, a inizio stagione dicevo che questa squadra vale tra i 63/65 punti(e speravo che Higuain potesse portare gli altri punti per consentirci di arrivare quarti) e più o meno quelli saranno i punti che faremo, MA io, a parte un paio di partite, non ricordo un singolo punto per il quale non abbiamo dovuto soffrire le pene dell'inferno.



Io non vedo uno straccio di idea in campo..per me la rosa non fa così schifo, non è quella di Inzaghi o Miha..qualcosa di buono su cui lavorare ci sarebbe..ma i giocatori vanno messi in condizione di rendere..

Ho difeso Gattuso per 8 mesi, fino a Febbraio..ma poi dopo che chiuso il ciclo di partite vinte di cul0 siamo tornati il solito schifo (da dopo il derby) basta..non si può andare avanti affidandosi alla sorte


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Kessie l'abbiamo preso da loro a suon di milioni perché pareva un fenomeno...facciamocele due domande se oggi sembra un babbeo...



Non credo sia colpa di Gattuso se kessie sbaglia gol, 
sbaglia passaggi, perde duelli individuali.

Gattuso ha grossi demeriti, ma i giocatori sono sullo stesso piano...
non danno l'anima per questa maglia


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo uno straccio di idea in campo..per me la rosa non fa così schifo, non è quella di Inzaghi o Miha..qualcosa di buono su cui lavorare ci sarebbe..ma i giocatori vanno messi in condizione di rendere..



Una cosa sulla rosa (senza entrare nel discorso allenatore)... al di là del valore dei singoli che ovviamente è sottostimato, anche se non di molto, c'è da considerare la terribile questione che è incompleta, e non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Con un esterno, già si parlava di un'altra squadra, di altra rosa, di altri punti...


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo uno straccio di idea in campo..per me la rosa non fa così schifo, non è quella di Inzaghi o Miha..qualcosa di buono su cui lavorare ci sarebbe..ma i giocatori vanno messi in condizione di rendere..
> 
> Ho difeso Gattuso per 8 mesi, fino a Febbraio..ma poi dopo che chiuso il ciclo di partite vinte di cul0 siamo tornati il solito schifo (da dopo il derby) basta..non si può andare avanti affidandosi alla sorte



Ma chi sono i giocatori buoni ?
Io non voglio difendere Gattuso, 
io voglio attaccare i giocatori.

Non è possibile che mai come quest'anno la zona champions era serena e tranquilla, 
ed invece siamo qui a lottare 3 punti sopra Torino.

Ma li hai visti a Parma?
Perdevano ogni duello individuale, 
rincorrevano anziche correre, 
e la cosa grave è stata che non ho visto giocatori dispiaciuti, ma anzi "che sarà mai!?"


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> rimanendo in tema culinario, se prendi un pezzo di tonno rosso pregiato e lo dai ad un pizzaiolo sicuramente non avrai il sushi piu buono del mondo, il tonno pregiato lo devi dare al sushi chef, al pizzaiolo gli devi dare gli ingredienti per fare la pizza. Dire gasperini e mazzarri non hanno le aragoste è sbagliato, non avranno top player ma hanno giocatori adatti alla loro filosofia calcistica, e infatti dai a gasperini una squadra non adatta al suo credo calcistico e ti ritrovi col fallimento interista. Gasperini arrivo a bergamo nell'estate in cui arrivo paloschi, paloschi nonostante fu pagato 10 mil fu mandato via perche non adatto al gioco del gasp.
> A gattuso non gli devi prendere gli higuain, i paqueta ma gli devi prendere i perisic, i salah, i chiesa ecc Visto che leo e rino hanno filosofie calcistiche diverse è giusto che le strade si dividano. Pero al prossimo allenatore va allestita la squadra secondo il suo credo.



eh va be.. è vero per l'amor di dio, ma se non riesci neanche a mettere sotto il parma e il chievo con la rosa che hai... caratteristiche o no sei una capra. non ci piove per me.
siamo la squadra che gioca peggio in A. il tuo discorso lo accetto come lavoro di perfezionamento, qua siamo all'ABC.
suso terzino... ma trovami un'altro che lo mette così lontano dalla porta. benchè suso rimanga uno scarsone...


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è possibile che mai come quest'anno la zona champions era serena e tranquilla,
> ed invece siamo qui a lottare 3 punti sopra Torino.



Io ad inizio anno tutto avrei pensato tranne che la zona champions sarebbe stata serena e tranquilla... e credo che tutti più o meno qua dentro, illusione pipita a parte.


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Volete per forza creare due fronti, come in politica....

Contro Gattuso
Pro Gattuso

Non riuscite a capire che il problema non è SOLO lui ?

Suso, Chalanoglu, Calabria, Rodriguez, Kessie, Musacchio, Borini, Castillejo, 
Laxalt, Cutrone, Biglia
sono dal mediocre allo scarso.

Non ce n'è uno che è forte tra questi, non ce n'è uno.

Il problema è globale.

Ma la cosa divertente è che se sentite i tifosi di altre squadre, 
il dito lo puntano prima sulla squadra, ci taggano come squadra scarsa, non come squadra che con un altro mister sarebbe forte...

Il problema è globale.


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io ad inizio anno tutto avrei pensato tranne che la zona champions sarebbe stata serena e tranquilla... e credo che tutti più o meno qua dentro, illusione pipita a parte.



No no, 
aspetta, non intendo per i valori in campo, 
ma perché le altre pretendenti hanno davvero fatto tutte male...

In un anno "normale" saremmo a 10 pt dalla zona champions...

Però a Febbraio dai, 
sembrava cosa fatta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va che io non lo voglio di certo difendere, voglio solo dargli l’attenuante che La Rosa è quella che è.



ma guarda capisco, io non incolpo mica nessuno di noi... 
ma attenuanti a uno che mette cahla attaccante esterno, che fa giocare donnarumma coi piedi, che toglie e sposta bakayoko dal centro, che castra paquetà dopo 1 partita dicendo che di giochetti non ne deve fare, che trita kessie dopo un derby perso in maniera umiliante come se fosse colpa sua, che non difende kessie e baka per la maglia, che fa giocare suso infortunato per 1 mese, che spreme sempre i soliti 11 e sempre a marzo crollano, che non panchina il fantasma di higuain, che insiste con musacchio quando ha zapata, che parla solo di veleno, di grandi avversari, che non difende mai i propri giocatori e la propria società, che minaccia di andarsene a fine staigone prima della partita importantissima con la samp..........

io a questo di attenuanti non gliene do. ma ti capisco


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Volete per forza creare due fronti, come in politica....
> 
> Contro Gattuso
> Pro Gattuso
> ...



E' cosi semplice da capire....

Siamo migliorabili di tanto, in ogni ruolo, allenatore compreso. Semplicemente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh va be.. è vero per l'amor di dio, ma se non riesci neanche a mettere sotto il parma e il chievo con la rosa che hai... caratteristiche o no sei una capra. non ci piove per me.
> siamo la squadra che gioca peggio in A. il tuo discorso lo accetto come lavoro di perfezionamento, qua siamo all'ABC.
> suso terzino... ma trovami un'altro che lo mette così lontano dalla porta. benchè suso rimanga uno scarsone...



se la squadra non è costruita secondo la filosofia dell'allenatore, pure una squadra con giocatori normali ma costruita secondo una idea ben precisa ti mette in difficolta. Gattuso di trequartisti come chala, suso, paqueta e higuain non sa cosa farsene, ripeto, a gattuso dai gente che ara la fascia, salta l'uomo e segna e vedi come cambierebbe il milan, gia cambiando suso con gervinho vedresti dei miglioramenti. Quest'anno ormai è andato ma dall'anno prossimo pretendo coerenza, se si prende gasperson bisogna giocare a tre dietro, è inutile prenderlo e poi obbligarlo a giocare a 4 dietro perchè il dna del milan impone la difesa a 4, se prendiamo sarri il centrale dei 3 a centrocampo deve essere un costruttore di gioco quindi sarebbe inutile prendere sarri e imporgli baka.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> No no,
> aspetta, non intendo per i valori in campo,
> ma perché le altre pretendenti hanno davvero fatto tutte male...
> 
> ...



A me sembrava fatta anche domenica scorsa... ahaha
Capisco cosa intendi, e lo ha capito anche Rino quando ha detto "avevo fatto la bocca alla champion's"... uscita infelicissima tra l'altro...

Ma onestamente, siamo più forti delle concorrenti, abbiamo un calendario tranquillo, dipende da noi, anche in coppa. Se dobbiamo avere paura del Torino, della Fiorentina e via dicendo, meglio lasciar stare. Può capitare un pareggio ed anche una partita storta, sia chiaro, ma per prendere la coppa non serve punteggio pieno, non con queste inseguitrici, quindi dai, vediamo sto bicchiere mezzo pieno che non se ne può più di annate anonime.


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh va be.. è vero per l'amor di dio, ma se non riesci neanche a mettere sotto il parma e il chievo con la rosa che hai... caratteristiche o no sei una capra. non ci piove per me.
> siamo la squadra che gioca peggio in A. il tuo discorso lo accetto come lavoro di perfezionamento, qua siamo all'ABC.
> suso terzino... ma trovami un'altro che lo mette così lontano dalla porta. benchè suso rimanga uno scarsone...




Secondo te è normale che Gagliolo faccia il bello e cattivo tempo a sinistra?
E' normale che Scozzarella e Dimarco vincono duelli individuali uno dietro l'altro ?

A Gattuso imputiamo il non gioco, su questo non ci piove...
l'ho scritto da sempre che è inadeguato per questa panchina.

Dobbiamo però sottolineare che i nostri sono senza palle, 
senza orgoglio e senza cattiveria agonistica.
Queste cose non te le insegna il mister, queste sono cose tue.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ti dico una cosa, Gattuso ha un enorme merito, quello di aver creato una squadra.
> Per tornare al top si devono seguire degli step, il primo è portare tutti a remare dalla stessa parte, e lo fa il fattore umano. Gattuso ha di certo contribuito sotto questo aspetto. È chiaro che manca da altri punti di vista, fatta la squadra ora serve un regista più capace.
> 
> Il problema principale è quindi capire quando si poteva passare da Rino al "prossimo". Il momento giusto, credo si possa dire con tranquillità, era in estate. Il Milan è unito già dal girone di ritorno dello scorso anno, c'è poco da fare e da dire, la differenza con il periodo dell'aereoplanino è evidente.
> ...



e sono pienamente d'accordo in tutto. lo dico da tempo.
ha creato la squadra perchè è GATTUSO e per il milan sappiamo cosa rappresenta, per questo dicevo pochi post fa che questa sarà la sua esperienza migliore della carriera. per il resto è zero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2019)

ma anche questa storia della rosa scarsa non regge. Ma dai su. Abbiamo due (non uno) dei miligori portieri in Europa, in difesa hai Romagnoli e uno tra Musacchio/Zapata/Caldara, non mi sembrano scarsi. Discorso terzini non siamo messi benissimo ma hai comunque Rodríguez nazionale svizzero e Calabria/Conti a destra che peggio di Murru che ci ha umiliato l'ultima volta non possono fare. A centrocampo hai Paquetà n.10 del Brasile, Bakayoko che ha giocato 2/3 delle partite con il Chelsea campione d' Inghilterra di Conte e uno tra Biglia/kessie/calhanogu che non sono certo fenomeni ma non possono essere peggio di Meitè del Torino attaccato a noi o di Duncan del Sassuolo che ci ha umiliato. In attacco abbiamo Patrick e Piatek oltre a Suso e Castillejo che viene da ottime stagioni in Liga. Basta, non ditemi che abbiamo una rosa scarsa per favore.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Volete per forza creare due fronti, come in politica....
> 
> Contro Gattuso
> Pro Gattuso
> ...



Non è una questione di essere pro o contro ma non si può leggere che la rosa è scarsa dando delle attenuanti a Gattuso, la rosa non è da oltre il quarto posto, non è competitiva, manca di giocatori fondamentali, ecc... Ma il lavoro e il giudizio su Gattuso esulano da questo invece si dipinge la rosa come scarponi che faticherebbero a lottare per la salvezza, il tifoso della Lazio darebbe un braccio per avere Abate difensore centrale...


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di essere pro o contro ma non si può leggere che la rosa è scarsa dando delle attenuanti a Gattuso, la rosa non è da oltre il quarto posto, non è competitiva, manca di giocatori fondamentali, ecc... Ma il lavoro e il giudizio su Gattuso esulano da questo invece si dipinge la rosa come scarponi che faticherebbero a lottare per la salvezza, il tifoso della Lazio darebbe un braccio per avere Abate difensore centrale...



Concordo che il discorso allenatore e il discorso rosa debbano essere valutati separatamente, perché è chiaro che Rino non sta dando punti di suo, anzi forse frena pure. Ma il discorso rosa a sua volta deve esulare dal semplice elenco dei nomi. La squadra è lacunosa e costruita male, non dimentichiamolo. Avessimo gente veloce sugli esterni la situazione sarebbe totalmente diversa e non dovremmo aver paura neanche del Napoli, secondo me...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma chi sono i giocatori buoni ?
> Io non voglio difendere Gattuso,
> io voglio attaccare i giocatori.
> 
> ...



C'è sempre il fattore preparazione da considerare..quanta gamba abbiamo? Sarà un caso che pure l'anno scorso in questo periodo eravamo sgonfi?

I giocatori buoni? dico la mia

Donnarumma è un portiere tra i primi in serie A
Calabri / Conti / RR sono 3 terzini di livello buono, fanno anche cappelle ma nel complesso hanno un rendimento accettabile (che esterni ha l'inter??)
Romagnoli per me è è il top in Italia nel ruolo
Bakayoko giocatore di livello Europeo
Kessie fa tanta legna e serve anche quello
Paquetà, non so uno che va in campo col 10 del Brasile tanto scarso non deve essere
Piatek al primo anno in italia sta facendo un'annata da 30 gol..

Ok, in alcuni ruoli siamo scoperti, ma anche lì, se non hai gli esterni ti inventi qualcosa di diverso..non ti incaponisci a voler fare il 433 dove il ruolo degli esterni è VITALE..

Io mi ricordo Ancelotti inventarsi l'albero di Natale per sopperire al fatto che non avevamo più punte..tanto per dire..perfino Leo col 4-2-fantasia si mostrò più "ingegnoso" del nostro attuale tecnico...

PErò ripeto, se poi per voi facciamo schifo e la rosa è da cestinare ok, allora rifacciamo un mercato da 10 colpi e teniamo Rino..


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2019)

ahhahahaha proprio ieri avevo fatto i complimenti a sacchi per essere l'unico ad aver dato contro a gattuso tempo fa...a quanto pare mi tocca rimangiarmeli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Una cosa sulla rosa (senza entrare nel discorso allenatore)... al di là del valore dei singoli che ovviamente è sottostimato, anche se non di molto, c'è da considerare la terribile questione che è incompleta, e non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Con un esterno, già si parlava di un'altra squadra, di altra rosa, di altri punti...



Un allenatore si inventa anche soluzioni diverse se non ha gli uomini..poi anche sto esterno..in estate in molti invocavano Keita...secondo voi se avessimo Keita saremmo con punti in più?


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di essere pro o contro ma non si può leggere che la rosa è scarsa dando delle attenuanti a Gattuso, la rosa non è da oltre il quarto posto, non è competitiva, manca di giocatori fondamentali, ecc... Ma il lavoro e il giudizio su Gattuso esulano da questo invece si dipinge la rosa come scarponi che faticherebbero a lottare per la salvezza, *il tifoso della Lazio darebbe un braccio per avere Abate difensore centrale...*



Questa frase mi chiarisce il tuo punto di vista... su valore dei questa rosa
risulta pertanto inutile dibattere su questo tema.

Invito nuovamente, come fatto in post precedenti, 
a leggere cosa ho scritto poiché di attenuanti non ho parlato.

Io sono per una rifondazione globale che riguarda lo spogliatoio di squadra e mister.. 
scarsi a tutti i livelli. Fine.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore si inventa anche soluzioni diverse se non ha gli uomini..poi anche sto esterno..in estate in molti invocavano Keita...secondo voi se avessimo Keita saremmo con punti in più?



Si ma di questo non hai controprova. Sinceramente quando leggo i nomi, e sono a casa, con calma e senza pressioni, ho difficoltà a trovare un modulo convincente nelle due fasi...

Il problema non è Keita, il problema sono le due fasce e il tipo di giocatori, tutti simili. Sono prevedibili, lenti e che non crossano (o sanno crossare, perché non ho ancora capito). Con un cafù, per fare un esempio ovviamente, da una parte, addirittura terzino, secondo te saremmo dove siamo? E non sto difendendo Gattuso, sto evidenziando una cosa che secondo me abbiamo trascurato troppo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma anche questa storia della rosa scarsa non regge. Ma dai su. Abbiamo due (non uno) dei miligori portieri in Europa, in difesa hai Romagnoli e uno tra Musacchio/Zapata/Caldara, non mi sembrano scarsi. Discorso terzini non siamo messi benissimo ma hai comunque Rodríguez nazionale svizzero e Calabria/Conti a destra che peggio di Murru che ci ha umiliato l'ultima volta non possono fare. A centrocampo hai Paquetà n.10 del Brasile, Bakayoko che ha giocato 2/3 delle partite con il Chelsea campione d' Inghilterra di Conte e uno tra Biglia/kessie/calhanogu che non sono certo fenomeni ma non possono essere peggio di Meitè del Torino attaccato a noi o di Duncan del Sassuolo che ci ha umiliato. In attacco abbiamo Patrick e Piatek oltre a Suso e Castillejo che viene da ottime stagioni in Liga. Basta, non ditemi che abbiamo una rosa scarsa per favore.



La Rosa è costruita male 
non c'è niente da replicare.. 
penso che il modulo + corretto sarebbe un 4231 o 4312 
ma sarebbe dannatamente ristretto ai titolari 

è indecente che una squadra come il Milan abbia a centrocampo solo 4 possibili titolari!
mentre tutte le altre riescano senza problemi a fare rotazioni come il Sassuolo o il Torino 
ma posso scrivere chiunque.. perché non esiste che il centrocampo anima di una squadra 
abbia pochissime frecce al suo arco! poi se ci mettiamo che ora non abbiamo nessuno che scarti l'uomo 
visto che Suso si fa subito recuperare (quanto scartava.. ma oramai è in ferie da 4 mesi) 
e Paquetà pure lui non è un fulmine d guerra.. aggiungiamoci che non esistono esterni nel Milan 
e siamo OBBLIGATI a proporre Borini come esterno perché è l'UNICO che fa dei movimenti senza palla 

ma ti pare vedendo tutto questo io non devo pensare che siamo scarsi ? 
siamo strutturati male.. e questo purtroppo non è colpa di nessuno! 
Mirabelli e dir delle critiche ma doveva x forza rivoluzionare la rosa 
li si che erano SCARSI su tutto.. sbagliavano da soli al 4 passaggio e perdevano palla 
e Leo è arrivato troppo tardi per far qualcosa.. c'ha aiutati alla grande anche a Gennaio con i 2 acquisti. 
Io spero con tutto il cuore che questo sarà ultimo anno così 
da fare assolutamente:
- idea di gioco (contropiedi-attacco laterale-rosa fisica e equilibrata-tecnica e velocità) 
- modulo base 
- giocatori adatti con le giuste caratteristiche 
- allenatore abbinato al progetto scelto

*p.s. rimango incredulo nel scrivere ovvio! mi riferisco ai - 
sono le basi eh...


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è sempre il fattore preparazione da considerare..quanta gamba abbiamo? Sarà un caso che pure l'anno scorso in questo periodo eravamo sgonfi?
> 
> I giocatori buoni? dico la mia
> 
> ...



Abbiamo valutazioni differenti sui giocatori:

Gli esterni che ti ho evidenziato li reputo scarsi, non saltano l'uomo, non fanno praticamente mai assist, 
fisicamente sono fruscelli... D'Ambrosio, che è comunque scarso, è più efficente di loro... ed è tutto dire.

Romagnoli dobbiamo aprire un capitolo, troppo lungo però per star qui...
per farla breve, lui è un gregario, in una squadra di ciclisti sarebbe il perfetto gregario per il capitano, 
di sicuro non è un leader. 

Kessie la legna la fa quando vuole lui, ma davvero eh.
Ci sono partite, troppe, dove non ha voglia e si vede.
E mi dispiace eh perché fisicamente è un mostro, ma la testa non è da campione.

Baka tanto di cappello, il più forte la in mezzo.
Paqueta sarà un futuro fuoriclasse.
Piatek abbiamo capito che è un cecchino, e stop. Tecnica individuale povera, ma se servito la butta dentro, ed è quello che conta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo te è normale che Gagliolo faccia il bello e cattivo tempo a sinistra?
> E' normale che Scozzarella e Dimarco vincono duelli individuali uno dietro l'altro ?
> 
> A Gattuso imputiamo il non gioco, su questo non ci piove...
> ...



scusa però tu hai preso la tangente. ma hai letto da qualche parte che qualcuno ha detto che la rosa è a posto così e non c'è da fare mercato? non credo ogni pagina di mercato arriva a 1000 pagine.
questo è il 3d di sacchi che elogia gattuso, e si è arrivati come sempre a insultare gattuso perchè è uno scarsone.

ovviamente se ne escono i lovers a dire "eh ma la rosa è scarsa". questa è una difesa a prescindere. vuoi dire che la rosa è scarsa QUINDI lui non riesce a esprimere la sua bravura. chiunque con questa rosa scarsa in questo campionato scarso arriverebbe 4o per me.

se poi mi dici che siamo punto a punto per il 4o posto e tu giudichi gattuso inadeguato e la rosa inadeguata sono con te, ma se poi mi aggiungi che con un allenatore forte non saremmo comunque da CL, allora sei in confusione.

cioè se poi non volete capire.... io non riesco a spiegarmi meglio purtropo.

non è normale che scozzarella e dimarco ecc.. ecc... ma stiamo parlando del mister e una cosa non salva l'altra....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> La Rosa è costruita male
> non c'è niente da replicare..
> penso che il modulo + corretto sarebbe un 4231 o 4312
> ma sarebbe dannatamente ristretto ai titolari
> ...



benissimo, la rosa è incompleta e i giocatori non sono fenomeni, ma tralasciando il tutto mi potete giustificare perché il Milan non fa movimenti senza palla? Perché tiriamo da dentro l'area a livelli più vicini a Spal, Udinese e siamo li li con l' Empoli e anni luce da Atalanta, Roma, Lazio, Inter, Juventus e Napoli? Colpa dei giocatori? Quindi la nostra rosa vale la Spal e l' Empoli? Perché non sappiamo fare pressing? perché in 30 giornate di campionato non ho visto un triangolo o uno schema d'attacco decente? perché davanti alla palla ci sono due giocatori?


----------



## Garrincha (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questa frase mi chiarisce il tuo punto di vista... su valore dei questa rosa
> risulta pertanto inutile dibattere su questo tema.
> 
> Invito nuovamente, come fatto in post precedenti,
> ...



Vai a chiedere al tifoso della Lazio se non farebbe cambio subito con Durmisi o Patric, sei troppo critico con la rosa e mano leggera con quelle dei concorrenti, anche il tuo punto di vista è chiarissimo


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa però tu hai preso la tangente. ma hai letto da qualche parte che qualcuno ha detto che la rosa è a posto così e non c'è da fare mercato? non credo ogni pagina di mercato arriva a 1000 pagine.
> questo è il 3d di sacchi che elogia gattuso, e si è arrivati come sempre a insultare gattuso perchè è uno scarsone.
> 
> ovviamente se ne escono i lovers a dire "eh ma la rosa è scarsa". questa è una difesa a prescindere. vuoi dire che la rosa è scarsa QUINDI lui non riesce a esprimere la sua bravura. chiunque con questa rosa scarsa in questo campionato scarso arriverebbe 4o per me.
> ...



Hai ragione quando dici che parliamo di Gattuso, 
l'aspetto della rosa è per analizzarlo anche da un altro punto di vista.

Io credo che chiunque veda il Milan non accetti quanto guarda, 
non accetti la difesa bassa, non accetti il Piatek isolato...non accetti i cambi, o la formazione titolare stessa...
questo è scontato... se leggi nei miei post è da 1 anno che dico che Rino non va bene, va cambiato.

Ma francamente adesso ho iniziato a condannare anche la rosa...l'atteggiamento, la voglia, e l'orgoglio...
possibile che hai un solo risultato utile e non ti batti per quello?
Sono deluso, molto deluso... una delusione pari a quando di delude un tuo amico, rimani scottato irrimediabilmente


Quello che dobbiamo analizzare è che quest'anno la quota champions è bassa, 
siamo li perché le altre sono come o peggio di noi in fatto di continuità.
Se però prendiamo tutte le squadre al massimo della loro potenzialità, noi non siamo da 4 porto neanche con Guardiola...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Hai ragione quando dici che parliamo di Gattuso,
> l'aspetto della rosa è per analizzarlo anche da un altro punto di vista.
> 
> Io credo che chiunque veda il Milan non accetti quanto guarda,
> ...



e su questo si può discutere. ma almeno ci siamo chiariti su tutto il resto


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Vai a chiedere al tifoso della Lazio se non farebbe cambio subito con Durmisi o Patric, sei troppo critico con la rosa e mano leggera con quelle dei concorrenti, anche il tuo punto di vista è chiarissimo



Pensa, io spero che Abate non rinnovi tra l'altro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si ma di questo non hai controprova. Sinceramente quando leggo i nomi, e sono a casa, con calma e senza pressioni, ho difficoltà a trovare un modulo convincente nelle due fasi...
> 
> Il problema non è Keita, il problema sono le due fasce e il tipo di giocatori, tutti simili. Sono prevedibili, lenti e che non crossano (o sanno crossare, perché non ho ancora capito). Con un cafù, per fare un esempio ovviamente, da una parte, addirittura terzino, secondo te saremmo dove siamo? E non sto difendendo Gattuso, sto evidenziando una cosa che secondo me abbiamo trascurato troppo.



Eh però chi è che si è opposto a cedere la Turca e che vorrebbe blindare Suso?..se vendevamo calhanoglu magari in gennaio un esterno arrivava...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Abbiamo valutazioni differenti sui giocatori:
> 
> Gli esterni che ti ho evidenziato li reputo scarsi, non saltano l'uomo, non fanno praticamente mai assist,
> fisicamente sono fruscelli... D'Ambrosio, che è comunque scarso, è più efficente di loro... ed è tutto dire.
> ...



Non per difendere Kessie ma va anche detto che a 22 anni se giochi 90 partite in 20 mesi ci sta anche che ogni tanto non sei centrato al 100%..mentalmente o fisicamente...


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh però chi è che si è opposto a cedere la Turca e che vorrebbe blindare Suso?..se vendevamo calhanoglu magari in gennaio un esterno arrivava...



Sinceramente non credo molto a queste voci, e non ci credo più che altro per il rapporto che lega Leo a Rino... Cioè non me lo vedo proprio Gattuso a interferire con il lavoro di Leonardo, è un miracolo che l'ha tenuto in estate...


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non per difendere Kessie ma va anche detto che a 22 anni...



Ti puoi fermare qui.. ha 22 anni, un ragazzino ancora... non si può criticare un ragazzino di 22 anni che gioca tutte le partite in serie A... piedi storti o meno, potenzialità o meno, 22 anni... è come Gigio, fenomeno o meno, ho la tastiera da cui sto scrivendo da prima che lui nascesse...ahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> media punti peggiore di montella con giocatori migliori.
> montella era deriso da tutti.
> 
> gasperini e mazzarri hanno le aragoste? va be... no mi dispiace non sono d'accordo
> ...





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> media punti peggiore di montella con giocatori migliori.
> montella era deriso da tutti.
> 
> gasperini e mazzarri hanno le aragoste? va be... no mi dispiace non sono d'accordo
> ...



E ci credo, in quegli anni avevamo Baresi, Savicevic, Baggio, Desailly Boban, Vierchowod, Maldini, Costacurta, per nominarne alcuni. 

C’è una certa differenza con le capre che abbiamo in squadra adesso. Un paio di abissi.

Resta il fatto che in QUESTA serie A potremmo essere terzi o quarti in agio con un allenatore decente. Però che La Rosa sia RIDICOLA è vero. Basta confrontarla con quella del Milan 96/97 (undicesimo posto) citata sopra.


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice e vedo di farti un esempio per capirlo:
> 
> *- Ti dico di fare il cenone di capodanno per 10 persone.
> - Ti lascio sul tavolo per farlo 2 patate, 2 mele e un panino.
> ...



Scusa Lollo ma è un argomento folle quello che stai utilizzando. 
Per farla semplice su Gattuso, scegli :
1) fa rendere i giocatori al di sopra delle loro possibilita
2) non migliora e non peggiora i giocatori
3) fa rendere i giocatori al di sotto delle loro possibilità.

Dimmi quanti dei nostri gioca meglio ora con Gattuso che prima con il vecchio allenatore?
Dimmi se giochiamo bene?
I suoi cambi migliorano le cose?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma davvero riteniamo:
> Donnarumma
> Conti/Calabria
> Romagnoli
> ...



Calabria/Conti di sicuro non sono da Milan. RR è IMBARAZZANTE, solo in Svizzera può giocare. Kessie ha i piedi quadrati. Gli unici decenti che abbiamo sono gli altri da te citati, tutto il resto è ciarpame.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti..parliamo di lacune tattiche e di mancanza di idee di gioco..io non vedo sbagliare i passaggi o le conclusioni..io non vedo movimenti e non vedo che si arrivi al tiro..in area mediamente siamo in 1 contro 4...questa non è tecnica dei singoli..
> 
> Come fece notare bene qualcuno, Suso con Gasperini giocava in ben altro modo...e lo dico io che lo spagnolo lo venderei domani



Di passaggi ne sbagliano eccome, anche semplici. Mai una giocata individuale, mai un dribbling decente, mai un guizzo, mai un tiro fuori area. Queste mancanze sono imputabili alla scarsezza dei singoli, non certi a Gattuso. Gattuso poi è una capra e fa giocare questi caproni ancora più indecentemente di quanto dovrebbero fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Calabria/Conti di sicuro non sono da Milan. RR è IMBARAZZANTE, solo in Svizzera può giocare. Kessie ha i piedi quadrati. Gli unici decenti che abbiamo sono gli altri da te citati, tutto il resto è ciarpame.



Si ma stiamo parlando di fare 4° posto nella serie A più indecente di mai..


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2019)

Da qui alla fine arriva quarto chi sta meglio di testa, non c'entra il gioco, non c'entra la tecnica, non c'entra la corsa...c'entra solo la testa, chi sta meglio di quella si qualifica alla CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma stiamo parlando di fare 4° posto nella serie A più indecente di mai..



Concordo, e infatti un allenatore decente (anche solo uno come Spalletti) questa rosa la porterebbe in Champions. Infatti non nego certo che Gattuso sia un ulteriore handicap per questo Milan di 

Però la mancanza di qualsiasi guizzo individuale è segno secondo me del basso livello della rosa. Una rosa che proprio per questo avrebbe bisogno di schemi ripetuti ossessivamente, perché qui i singoli che si inventano la giocata che risolve la partita non ci sono.

E pensare che un tempo avevamo da ridire su Rui Costa....


----------

